# Everything vs Weilong GTS



## JimCube (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey guys, i just wanted to ask, with all this hype going around with the weilong gts, and tons of people say its the best speedcube, why arent the pros using it? Lucas Etter, Zemdegs, Collin Burns, Mats Valk, and so on. Some still use the aolong, some the thunderclap, Feliks uses some older cubes (weilong, zanchi). Even if the "pros" are still using other cubes, is it still worth it to buy other cubes? Assuming price isnt a concern, why doesnt everyone buy weilong gts? Is it still worth it to buy cubes like Gans, GGYX, Meiying, Thunderclap, aolong gt, and others? Just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jun 18, 2016)

First of all, feliks doesnt even use a weilong or zhanchi. He uses a gans356, so you should do more research. ( I mean c'mon everyone know that and like his new intro literally says gans so..) Secondly, there is no such thing as a 'best speed cube'. It's all personal preference. All cubes perform about the same and the only difference is feeling. And yes it's still worth buying new cubes if you want to collect or just try because you may never know, an 'old' cube may fit you best. Also, not everyone buys the weilong gts because after hearing people's advice/reviews, they can already tell that it wouldnt fit their turning style so why waste your money.


----------



## JimCube (Jun 18, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> First of all, feliks doesnt even use a weilong or zhanchi. He uses a gans356, so you should do more research. ( I mean c'mon everyone know that and like his new intro literally says gans so..) Secondly, there is no such thing as a 'best speed cube'. It's all personal preference. All cubes perform about the same and the only difference is feeling. And yes it's still worth buying new cubes if you want to collect or just try because you may never know, an 'old' cube may fit you best. Also, not everyone buys the weilong gts because after hearing people's advice/reviews, they can already tell that it wouldnt fit their turning style so why waste your money.


Umm, i meant Feliks older records, his averages are made with weilongs and zhanchis. I just used those as an example for this specific thread on the topic of other cubes versus the weilong gts. So maybe you should do more research before posting. And when you said: "so why waste your money" you didnt read what i said about price isnt a concern.  thanks though


----------



## Abo (Jun 19, 2016)

JimCube said:


> Umm, i meant Feliks older records, his averages are made with weilongs and zhanchis. I just used those as an example for this specific thread on the topic of other cubes versus the weilong gts. So maybe you should do more research before posting. And when you said: "so why waste your money" you didnt read what i said about price isnt a concern.  thanks though


Even if money isn't a concern, if you still know the cube won't be right for you and you don't have a desire to collect every Moyu cube or something, than its still $20 you can get something else with. Also, people get really used to a certain cube that becomes their main, and once you're a world class solver, I imagine finding what you feel it the perfect fit for your turning would stop motivation to by more 3x3's. Almost any 3x3 speedcube that comes out now is spectacular, with variations only seen in some aspects that apply to turning style.


----------



## JimCube (Jun 19, 2016)

Abo said:


> Even if money isn't a concern, if you still know the cube won't be right for you and you don't have a desire to collect every Moyu cube or something, than its still $20 you can get something else with. Also, people get really used to a certain cube that becomes their main, and once you're a world class solver, I imagine finding what you feel it the perfect fit for your turning would stop motivation to by more 3x3's. Almost any 3x3 speedcube that comes out now is spectacular, with variations only seen in some aspects that apply to turning style.


Thanks! But are older cubes like the meiying still viable?


----------



## DecimatingSky (Jun 19, 2016)

JimCube said:


> Thanks! But are older cubes like the meiying still viable?


meiying isn't old at all
but anyhow, it's basically a worse corner cutting yuexiao but it is more flimsy-ish like a gts so if that suits you, then good for you and that is viable. If you want a more stable cube go yuexiao, and for more flimsy, go gans.
every (new-ish) cube is viable if it suits u


----------



## Seanliu (Jun 19, 2016)

I have the YueXiao, and I don't use it for many reasons: 

1. The torpedoes broke so easy - one broke off in the first week of using, and now pops every 2 solves.
2. the corners are so sharp, when I do M2's, my fingers almost get chopped off. 
3. Bit flimsy. 

I have no problem with the 356, except for the unstability. 

I haven't tried the WeiLong GT yet, but am hoping to. Then I'll give my 2 cents. 

IMO AoLong or Zhanchi is god


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 19, 2016)

JimCube said:


> why arent the pros using it? Lucas Etter, Zemdegs, Collin Burns, Mats Valk, and so on.



Fun fact: Lucas and Collin both use the Weilong GTS. As do other amazing cubers like Rowe Hessler, Keaton Ellis, and Kennan Lejeune.


----------



## DecimatingSky (Jun 20, 2016)

Seanliu said:


> I have the YueXiao, and I don't use it for many reasons:
> 
> 1. The torpedoes broke so easy - one broke off in the first week of using, and now pops every 2 solves.
> 2. the corners are so sharp, when I do M2's, my fingers almost get chopped off.
> ...



1. uhh i think the torpedoes thing is probably an anomaly
2. If you wanted you could sand down the corners (and sacrifice anti-corner twist thing)
3. Really? I find the yuexiao to be almost as stable as the thunderclap

The Weilong GTS feels in the middle of a yuexiao and a gans, from what I've seen/heard/done

aolong is still a very solid cube imo, and I've never owned a good zhanchi so I wouldn't know


----------



## JimCube (Jun 20, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> Fun fact: Lucas and Collin both use the Weilong GTS. As do other amazing cubers like Rowe Hessler, Keaton Ellis, and Kennan Lejeune.


Oh umm ok. Thanks for the info. Ive been going only through what cubes they used during their records.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jun 20, 2016)

JimCube said:


> Umm, i meant Feliks older records, his averages are made with weilongs and zhanchis. I just used those as an example for this specific thread on the topic of other cubes versus the weilong gts. So maybe you should do more research before posting. And when you said: "so why waste your money" you didnt read what i said about price isnt a concern.  thanks though


Well u said feliks USES the weilong and zhanchi, but he doesnt, he did. You should have phrased your question properly. Also the obvious reason for using those were because the weilong gts didn't even exist then. So i wasn't wrong. 


Abo said:


> Even if money isn't a concern, if you still know the cube won't be right for you and you don't have a desire to collect every Moyu cube or something, than its still $20 you can get something else with. Also, people get really used to a certain cube that becomes their main, and once you're a world class solver, I imagine finding what you feel it the perfect fit for your turning would stop motivation to by more 3x3's. Almost any 3x3 speedcube that comes out now is spectacular, with variations only seen in some aspects that apply to turning style.


Yep thats exactly what i meant. Just because money isnt a concern doesnt mean you have to go out and buy every new cube expecting that it will be better than ur main. If you know it's not for you, then there's really no point in buying it unless you collect.


----------



## supercavitation (Jun 20, 2016)

JimCube said:


> Oh umm ok. Thanks for the info. Ive been going only through what cubes they used during their records.



Well in that case, the reason they weren't using it for their records was because the cube didn't exist yet.


----------



## JimCube (Jun 21, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> Well u said feliks USES the weilong and zhanchi, but he doesnt, he did. You should have phrased your question properly. Also the obvious reason for using those were because the weilong gts didn't even exist then. So i wasn't wrong.
> 
> Yep thats exactly what i meant. Just because money isnt a concern doesnt mean you have to go out and buy every new cube expecting that it will be better than ur main. If you know it's not for you, then there's really no point in buying it unless you collect.


Yes i should have phrased that properly. Thanks for the info!


----------



## JimCube (Jun 21, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> Well in that case, the reason they weren't using it for their records was because the cube didn't exist yet.


Yes


----------

